# Any Bikers On Here?



## Jon Hurley

just wondering as i just saw a motorbike as someones avatar.

im from east sussex and have a 99 yamaha r1 and a cr125 99 mx bike


----------



## Dusty

This is me and the 710 setting off on a trip on my BMW....... :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Hurley

your only bike? where did you go?

i went for a weekend in isle of wight a while back. excellent roads. would recommend it


----------



## Silver Hawk

I think there are quite a few bikers on this forum. :yes:

Me taking part in the 2011 VMCC Banbury Run last year. I'm 321 and riding a 1929 Model F Ariel; my friend (322) is riding a 1930 S6 Douglas and it really is about time he did those piston rings :lol:. Somewhere in Oxfordshire.

We managed to get places in this year event in June and we're on the same bikes.


----------



## Russ

Here's my CBF600 all ready to go....when it stops raining here in Manchester.


----------



## zenomega

Aye theres a few of us lol !


----------



## wolf77

Pushbike: Colnago cx-1


----------



## diddy

do these qualify?




























:lol:


----------



## BlueKnight




----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve been riding bikes since the early `70s & completed the National Rally twice in the late `80s. Here`s a post I made a few years ago in response to a thread entitled "All The Bikes I`ve Ever Owned"



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Puch Maxi*
> 
> *BSA M21 ex-AA outfit* (a bit of a jump from the Puch )
> 
> *Greeves Challenger 250cc MX* I can`t remember why I bought this it obviously wasn`t road legal so I only rode it round the back garden of the the house we were squatting in was loud as thunder so you can imagine how the neighbours felt
> 
> *Norman B4 Sports (Villiers 2T 250 twin)*I actually bought a second one for spares which some bright spark had drilled hundreads of holes in the frame to lighten then painted bright yellow, I never managed to get either to run.
> 
> *Francis Barnet (or was it a James?) *I think it was a 125 but can`t be sure( I was a hippy & out of my head most of the time
> 
> *Honda Dax ST50* yes I have actually owned a `MonkeyBike` although technically it wasn`t really one. whatever it was well cool & supprisingly good off road & in the snow
> 
> *KMZ MT-9* * Dneiper* (left hand) outfit) my first brand new bike, reverse gear was very cool.
> 
> *CZ 175* unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *Honda CD175*, a totally cool machine which although a few years old when I bought was like new.
> 
> *Honda C70* they may be reliable as f*ck but IMO they`re lethal, the only bike to throw me off for no aparrent reason.
> 
> *IMZ M66* *Ural*, I had two - one pulling a Busmar double adult sidecar the other a solo, until the first blew a cylinder clean off (a story that made it to the pages of some motorcycle mags). The other was totally reliable & I later fitted a proper IMZ left hand side car on it.
> 
> *BSA B40 *350 single, lovely.
> 
> *KMZ Dneiper MT-9 solo* (I was a sucker for these things )
> 
> *Kawasaki A1 Samurai 250 twin *WOW!!
> 
> *Yamaha DT175* great fun, got nicked by a **** who ran it straight into a wall
> 
> *Suzuki GT500*, described (apptly I think by a mate) as a very `European` Japanese motorcycle.
> 
> *Yamaha 250 twin(1960s? air cooled)* I can`t remember which model & although it ran I never did get it on the road.
> 
> *MZ TS250*, a superb machine.
> 
> *Kawasaki Z200 *like the CZ unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *CZ175 Trail* as above.
> 
> *BMW R80* enough said
> 
> *BSA M21* solo, girder forks, ridged frame made in 1946 one of the first to be made after the war it had been unused for over twenty years when I bought it, I really regreted selling it but had nowhere to keep it
> 
> *Kawasaki KH250 *sex on wheels, absolutely gorgeous & supprisingly comfy on long trips
> 
> *Yamaha DT175* I liked the first one so much I got another.
> 
> *MZ TS125* boring but relable.
> 
> *Suzuki GN250* as above but more reliable.
> 
> *Suzuki RV 125* my present bike & only the second I`ve bought new, I now only ride it when the weather`s good (I`ve done enough rain, snow freezzing my nuts off in my time thank you very much)


Here`s an old photo of me with the RV....


----------



## Dusty

Jon Hurley said:


> your only bike? where did you go?
> 
> i went for a weekend in isle of wight a while back. excellent roads. would recommend it


We went to Brighton for the week-end (same week-end as the Ace Cafe London Brighton run) so lots of bikes and bikers !!

and no its not my only bike !










But it is a lot easier to ride :wink2:


----------



## itsguy

Riding a lovely little Suzuki SV650 with stealth racing suspension... after the unfortunate theft of my R6 and my old Aprilia RS250, a couple of scooters and three bicycles. Starting to get the itch for a 675 triple or litre twin though. Bikes and watches go together, anyone who can appreciate a 916 will also understand an IWC. Cameras and hifi too, I suspect, or maybe that's just me.


----------



## BlueKnight

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been riding bikes since the early `70s & completed the National Rally twice in the late `80s.
> 
> Here`s an old photo of me with the RV....


I'd say 2003-2004...? BTW, did you like your R80 ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve been riding bikes since the early `70s & completed the National Rally twice in the late `80s.
> 
> Here`s an old photo of me with the RV....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 2003-2004...? BTW, did you like your R80 ?
Click to expand...

2006 

I loved the R80 a superb machine, I won Special Gold riding it in the 1988 National Rally but strangely found the KH250 which I used the following year (when I again won Special Gold) far easier & more comfortable to use :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson

This seems like a good place to place this: http://now.msn.com/n...g-erection.aspx 

Later,

William


----------



## Barryboy

No photo unfortunately but my weapon of choice is a 1996 Honda Blackbird - in black, the fastest colour!!

Rob


----------



## Pjam

:yes: :yes: :yes:

1977 Honda Cub 90

1978 Honda Cub 90

1983 Honda Cub 70

1978 Honda Cub/Suzi Ap hybrid

1994 Honda CB500

2006 Honda ANF 125


----------



## Barryboy

Barryboy said:


> No photo unfortunately but my weapon of choice is a 1996 Honda Blackbird - in black, the fastest colour!!
> 
> Rob


Now added gratuitous bike picture...










Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk

Had bikes for the last 30 years. Here is my latest....2012 Honda NC700X

Photo taken yesterday and overlooking Eastbourne.


----------



## MarkF

That's very nice Paul, an interesting bike, if I could afford it then I'd like one with auto transmission.

I have at the mo', a Vespa Gran Lusso 1962 (6v bulbs driving me crackers), a 2002 Yamaha TDM850 and an old TRX850 in bits.


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> That's very nice Paul, an interesting bike, if I could afford it then I'd like one with auto transmission.


They are great bikes Mark and the DCT Auto version seems popular --- I'm spending more time over on the NC700 Forum than here at the moment. :blush:

I never test rode the DCT as it was another Â£800 on top of the manual bikes.


----------



## MarkF

In June, In Salamanca I had an auto Honda for a couple of hours, I can't remember what is was, but it was very big and very purple, had a v-twin (possibly NTV) engine. I was smitten, instant love affair! This is the way to go and will stop me changing my mind all the time, scooters or bikes.


----------



## tixntox

I had this:-










and this:-










but my first bike was this:-










way back in 1967 and I sold it for Â£55.00!!!!!!!! Picture courtesy of its current owner!

Mike


----------



## Pjam

Not everyones cup of tea but it is the best selling vehicle of all time! Here's mine.


----------



## woody77

hi well i was well into bikes from the late 70s up to a few years ago when i could not ride them i had a very bad rta ,so not more bikes for me or my 7/10 said she would leave me not sure she ment in? ant i was a dr in london for 20 years so i have had few in my time. i will list a few that i had and when i get time to find some more old photos i add them .all the woody77. my frist was a suzuk b120 1976, ts250 1977 sb 200, x5 ,x7 rg500,gs 850 x2, gs1000, gsx1000,gsxr750, ts250er my last bike that i did up over a year . , yamaha rd 250 x2 ,rd400,xs750 ,xj750 x2,fz750 frist one and the best looking imho.bsa b40 army my only brit, moto guzzie navard 750 ,honda cd175, cd200, cb250k1 ,cj250,rs 250 x3,cx500 x5,cbr 1000, kawasaki gt750 x2, zzr 1100 moded did my top speed on this bike of 175 on the m11, i have a photo some were in the house of my face when i got back from that ride.also put a photo of my frist car on as i did like it a lot .all the best woody77.


----------



## Docta13

ive got a few my latest addition being my 2011 bmw s1000 track bike, and my road bike being this.... who'd of thought it?


----------



## DAC

I've had a motorbike consistently since my 16th Birthday (a Suzuki AP50).

Current bike is a BMW R1200RT


----------



## martinzx

Back in the 1980's I had a Honda CB400 & still have the scars


----------



## MarkF

That is a great pic, I am reading about some RTW Cub's, wonderful machines, I'd like a chopped one.

I hardly ever ride my motorbike, I've got too vain and keep using the scooter, give me an opportunity to dress up............ 



Pjam said:


> Not everyones cup of tea but it is the best selling vehicle of all time! Here's mine.


----------



## Omegamaniac

I've got a 2010 Kawasaki 650 Versys in black with about 15k on the clock. It gets ridden every day apart from when its icy


----------



## Andy Tims

My 3rd GSXR-750 - At Cadwell










and Oulton










and when nearly new


----------



## spaceslug

Not been on a bike for a long time. Here's me on my 250N Super Dream on the day I passed my test in 1978.










I had a CB125 before this and many bikes afterwards, including a CX500, CB750F. The last bike I owned was one of these:










A CX500 Sports. Bit of a misnomer really, nothing sporty about it but a great tourer and I loved it to bits. Had to sell up when the kiddies came along inh the 80s and sadly havent ridden since.


----------



## simonpj145

got an SV650S (K4)

Sports riding position without the sports engine - and i think getting too old for the riding position. Keep looking at the Honda CB1300...


----------



## marmisto

Then:










Now:



















Can't stop mucking around with bikes, love building them - hate standard 'custom' bits, still compete in trials...


----------



## Gixer

I'm new on here but also into bikes as my name may suggest (and cars and planes). I grew up on farms riding off road bikes then 2 strokes - RD125 and 350's (remember them?), then an RD500 (always regretted selling it), been through 4 strokes like the NC30 (was the wife's but I got to use too), ZX7R, currently have a GSXR1000 and 750 in the garage.


----------



## billybaggins

1988 honda ns, open filter, nikkon exhaust, carbon reeds and upjetted




























Horsing around


----------



## Koing

I had my first ride on a 200cc bike in Ometepe  Had a lot of fun, especially as it was my first time riding a bike with gears and I had a 15minute lesson in a field with 8 horses.

Roads were pretty empty on the island the weather was good.

Koing


----------



## Service Engineer

Don't ride now but in the past I've had, in order of owning:

98cc Sun. Girder front forks and a two speed handle-bar gear change lever.

125cc D1 BSA Bantam. Only 1st and 3rd gears ever worked. Built like a tank. Weighed a ton.

250cc C11 BSA. Speedo mounted in the petrol tank. Non existent suspension.

150cc Series 2 Li150 Lambretta. Great fun. Front and back racks, loads of lights and mirrors.

200cc Slimline GT200 Lambretta. Great fun and faster, a lot faster than the Series 2

500cc A7 (I think) BSA. Awful. Ex sidecar unit I suspect. Sold the same day I bought it.

350cc 3TA Triumph. T21 Bathtub unit. Totally rebuilt and sold for Â£30 with a years MOT. 40 years ago.

500cc Pre unit construction Triumph. Totally trashed by a woman driver in a Ford Anglia.

Happy Days. I passed my test on the Li150 Lambretta. In its day a total 'babe magnet'. The one I wish I still had though is the 350cc Triumph 3TA (T21) I did thousands of miles on this and it never let me down. Sold it with a years MOT for Â£30 but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Bob66

1965 Vespa Sportique 150

1970'S Vespa 150 super.

1971 Lambretta GP150.

1982 Vespa PX125.

1984 Vespa PX125.

1986 Vespa PX200E.

Honda 250 Superdream x2

1942 BSA WDM20. 500cc.

1944 BSA WDM20. 500cc.

1989 Yamaha FXR600.

1991 Suzuki DR350S.

Plus a few junkers that never made it on the road.

I think that covers it.


----------



## jonbkk

Hi, I'm not a biker but my wife and I are seriously thinking of buying a motorcycle. She has driven before but I haven't. We would want something both of us can sit on together for long distances and it would help if it were an automatic. Would you have any suggestions as to which bike we should buy?

Thanks much.


----------



## Docta13

jonbkk said:


> Hi, I'm not a biker but my wife and I are seriously thinking of buying a motorcycle. She has driven before but I haven't. We would want something both of us can sit on together for long distances and it would help if it were an automatic. Would you have any suggestions as to which bike we should buy?
> 
> Thanks much.


if i was you id get the test out of the way first!!

automatic machines are normally in the shape of mopeds (twist an go s) for those in the know, lol


----------



## jonbkk

Docta13 said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm not a biker but my wife and I are seriously thinking of buying a motorcycle. She has driven before but I haven't. We would want something both of us can sit on together for long distances and it would help if it were an automatic. Would you have any suggestions as to which bike we should buy?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was you id get the test out of the way first!!
> 
> automatic machines are normally in the shape of mopeds (twist an go s) for those in the know, lol
Click to expand...

My brother in law has a very big BMW automatic. As to my understanding a first bike shouldn't be too powerful but at the same time it needs to be big enough for my wife and I to both mount at the same time.


----------



## Service Engineer

*Perhaps I've misunderstood, in which case I apologise, but I always found it safer if I got astride the bike first and then the passenger got on the back while I steadied it. Both attempting to get on at the same time seems a risky way to do it. *

*'The Test' is the thing to get out of the way first though. Get the licence, then get the motorcycle.*

*Good luck.*


----------



## jonbkk

Service Engineer said:


> *Perhaps I've misunderstood, in which case I apologise, but I always found it safer if I got astride the bike first and then the passenger got on the back while I steadied it. Both attempting to get on at the same time seems a risky way to do it. *
> 
> *'The Test' is the thing to get out of the way first though. Get the licence, then get the motorcycle.*
> 
> *Good luck.*


No need to apologise. You are correct about the test. I will need to do some classes and then the test for a motorcycle specific licence.


----------



## KO_81

Not motorised I'm afraid, but I throw one of these down a trail or two...............


----------



## PCthug

Had this since 2001 (its a '99 Mille)...










Got rid of this last year (its a 2000 GSXR600 track bike)...


----------



## Faze

Ah bikers :yes:

I've been riding bikes since the 70's, never had a car licence, wife makes a good chauffeur :thumbup:

Current bikes are Aprilia 660 Pagaso for work and VFR800 for the weekend blasts.


----------



## luckywatch

This was my CBR6 an FV model. Got it when they first came out









. It had a stage 1 tune and was rather rapid. Images are scaned so not the best.










Moto Guzzi V11 sport. Rode this to Ireland for the North West 200. Fitted some german pipes to her and the noise was bonkers just at tickover. Long sweepers at the 120 mark were only for the brave. A gentlemans express.



















Sold the Guzzi and bought an RS 250. Rode this to Assen to see Rossi. The best handling bike I have ever had.


----------



## tonyrsv

Here's my two bikes


----------



## Faze

Me and the VFR shot off to Dorchester carboot in Dorset this morning...... Slightly chilly


----------



## Dirty Habitz

I thought about going to work on two wheels yesterday, and then thought better of it. It was zero degrees when I left work last night, so it was a good call. I'll wait until the temps hit double figures.


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> This was my CBR6 an FV model. Got it when they first came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It had a stage 1 tune and was rather rapid. Images are scaned so not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moto Guzzi V11 sport. Rode this to Ireland for the North West 200. Fitted some german pipes to her and the noise was bonkers just at tickover. Long sweepers at the 120 mark were only for the brave. A gentlemans express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the Guzzi and bought an RS 250. Rode this to Assen to see Rossi. The best handling bike I have ever had.


 Photobucket is playing up so will try again.


----------



## luckywatch

The RS at last.


----------



## luckywatch

tonyrsv said:


> Here's my two bikes


 That RSV is a lot of bike. I've had several goes. The YPVS is one of my favourites, used to have one bit I holed a piston.


----------



## henlex1967

Hi all, i have just swopped 600 Honda Hornet for a Suzuki K6 1200 Bandit-last of the oil cooled models, went out on it yesterday, it was chuffing freezing!! Enjoyed it though. cheers


----------



## PCthug

There are a few RSV owners on here. Goes to show.... great taste


----------



## tonyrsv

> There are a few RSV owners on here. Goes to show.... great taste


Yup, great bike - true exotica for not a lot of money. Not the quickest in a straight line but get it in the twisties



> That RSV is a lot of bike. I've had several goes. The YPVS is one of my favourites, used to have one bit I holed a piston.


The YPVS takes me back to my youth and feels like you are doing a ton stood still!

Love the RS BTW, great motor on those.


----------



## Docta13

jonbkk said:


> Docta13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm not a biker but my wife and I are seriously thinking of buying a motorcycle. She has driven before but I haven't. We would want something both of us can sit on together for long distances and it would help if it were an automatic. Would you have any suggestions as to which bike we should buy?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was you id get the test out of the way first!!
> 
> automatic machines are normally in the shape of mopeds (twist an go s) for those in the know, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother in law has a very big BMW automatic. As to my understanding a first bike shouldn't be too powerful but at the same time it needs to be big enough for my wife and I to both mount at the same time.
Click to expand...

Don't forget mate any bike is only as fast as ur right hand. Dosent matter how powerful.

Doc


----------



## marmisto

A few along the way...










Probably the most fun bike ever! Wheelies, out handles all the plastic clad things, sounds like a bofurs gun having an orgasm, and is cooler than Morpheus's shades....Gave it up when my best mate high-sided his new Harris into a car on our way to a competition, kids were worried, so now I ride bikes that don't make me act like a hooligan..










How my Commando looked after a vicar trusted in god when pulling out of a junction...










Just fun...










Big fun...










More fun..










Another baby


----------



## Rolo1

I'm a new biker. I took my cousin to pick up his new bike and ended up buying a brand new Suzuki gsf 1250fa before I'd even taken a lesson ! I booked a direct access course and passed a few weeks later. Everyone said I was mad buying a 1250 as my first bike but I'm so glad I decided against buying a 600cc bandit or similar first.


----------



## Faze

My old Hornet, one of the best bikes I've owned


----------



## Faze

Just sold my GSXR1100 "modded" very violent and drew the crowds :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Faze said:


> Just sold my GSXR1100 "modded" very violent and drew the crowds :notworthy:


Yoshi! :tongue2:


----------



## Faze

1983 ish I think, mother bought them round a couple of months ago, not seen the photos for 25 years!


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Loving that GSXR 1100 Faze, looks a beast. And is that a DT175MX you're sitting on there?


----------



## Faze

Close, it was a DT250MX, had my worst crash on her.

And the other one's a rather ratty Suzuki TS185


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Faze said:


> Close, it was a DT250MX, had my worst crash on her.
> 
> And the other one's a rather ratty Suzuki TS185


The DT175MX was my first 'proper' bike, I bought it for Â£50 (it was a trade in) off the dealership I was doing my YTS at when I was 16. I loved that bike but sold it to get the 250MX which was a bit too quick and heavy for me TBH, so I sold it after a week or so and got another 175MX. Those were the good 'ol days when I lusted after the RD350LC but could never afford one. I had a couple of TS' as well, one was a 50 and I think the other might have a been a 125? I also liked the Kawasaki KE175 but never got one.

Every now and then I'll have a look at the DT's on eBay and think about investing in a restored one, but I know it wouldn't get much use and would probably just sit in the garage for trips down memory lane. Great times and bikes back then


----------



## Faze

If you are looking for an investment from that era, buy X7's now. They have started to go the way of LC's. Very early Fireblades maybe a good shout, but X7's and 1980's 125's will make you money.


----------



## JPaling

well i personally own a suzuki 600 jixer but i do drive a suzuki marauder my girlfriends bike and i had an Rv for a while too


----------



## davehutch

Had loads over the years , and also run a bike forum www.hutchsmotorbikeforum.co.uk

just sold some and brought this new >










here are some I have had ,


----------



## JPaling

davehutch said:


> Had loads over the years , and also run a bike forum www.hutchsmotorbikeforum.co.uk
> 
> just sold some and brought this new >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some I have had ,


 i had a 400cc and 600cc bandit, did yours rott? i always had problems my exhaust fell offf when i was riding once too...


----------



## Faze

Sold this one recently.


----------



## Faze

Now this was a strange one.

Sold this GS to a chap about 50 miles away, then about 2 years later he turned up to buy a XT250 off me, how bizarre!


----------



## Faze

And what about a bit of motorcycle history... Might see this on eBay soon to fund my watch habit!!


----------



## Faze

Just found a photo of my old YPVS and my (why did I sell it) XT in the background.


----------



## davehutch

Faze said:


> And what about a bit of motorcycle history... Might see this on eBay soon to fund my watch habit!!


great lids they are , but i wouldnt have a second hand one , but thats just me


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Loving the XT and the XL250R Faze


----------



## Faze

davehutch said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great lids they are , but i wouldnt have a second hand one , but thats just me
Click to expand...

know what you mean, but these are only for show really.

I have it for sale on eBay and made reference to the fact that it shouldn't really be used on the road.


----------



## Faze

This just dropped onto my Facebook feed and thought I'd share.


----------



## Dirty Habitz

What a beast! Love the way those expansion pipes line up together, they must sound epic when it's up on the pipe!

Do you know what motors they are Faze? At first I thought they may have been early RD-DX, but giving it more thought, I seem to remember those being all black with slab sided cooling fins on the head. So maybe early YR/R5...


----------



## Faze

Good man R5 is correct.


----------



## Rekhmire

Here I am, picking up my Triumph Daytona 675SE up from Philip Youles in Blackburn, last October. Finally getting out on it a bit now the weather's got better.


----------



## Faze

VFR passed it's MOT today, with zero advisory's... 1990's Honda build quality strikes again


----------



## BlueKnight

*Traded my '05 RT for a 2013 two weeks ago.*


----------



## Willenium

Been riding since I was 13. Started out on trail bikes, still love them and will probably go back to them someday but this is what I have now. She's a 1996 Yamaha YZF600R with a few bolt-on upgrades.


----------



## marmisto

For those interested in it there is a new Facebook page: The Scrap Bin...


----------



## saxon46

just a couple at the minute...

kwack z1000j

honda hornet 600

yammy srx400 thumper

kwack z440

aprilia rs 250


----------



## Faze

Mission accomplished.... Waiting delivery of this old bird.


----------



## saxon46

Faze said:


> Mission accomplished.... Waiting delivery of this old bird.


is that a motad on the zed........if it is bin it,and get something that sounds a little better,had a couple on bikes I've had over the years and they are ****.........the boys on z1oc site should be able to sort you out....


----------



## Faze

See you have a Hornet, I should never have sold mine! :wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch

My XL 125. My 17th birthday present. Note the union jack gloes, flares and suede shoes. I had been riding since I was 15 but mum and dad did not know.










Suzuki T500. Got nicked on this just over a ton. Not a smart move, cost 3 weeks wages, promotion and nearly my job.










Camping at brands hatch on a mates KH400 to see Sheene.










Off road at brands on a mates Z1B.










My commando.


----------



## luckywatch

XBR 500, Honda nearly made the perfect bike.










The 710 with my RS.


----------



## luckywatch

My 'tuned' NTV










My CBR6


----------



## bill love

My new, to me, SV650s taken on a ride out last evening, with e Brecon Beacons in the background.










cheers

b


----------



## Faze

What on earth is this doing on page 7 ?!

Got me a Kawasaki Z650 a Honda 600 Hornet and just bought a Honda NC700X


----------



## JoT

Here's one for bikers ... the "Bullet" still going strong!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/04/business/international/a-cult-bike-from-india-takes-on-the-world.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0#!


----------



## Rekhmire

Got my first bike at 17, a Honda Superdream 250. Now, at 49 I've got two Triumphs, the Daytona 675SE that I posted previously on this thread, and this Tiger 800.










Two Triumph watches too...


----------



## Silver Hawk

Faze said:


> What on earth is this doing on page 7 ?!
> 
> Got me a Kawasaki Z650 a Honda 600 Hornet and just bought a Honda NC700X


Traded in my Honda NC700X a few months ago for a BMW F700GS.



















Ran into some severe flooding on the 2nd Jan


----------



## Fitz666

My wee put put....


----------



## Studsy76

Yamaha r6


----------



## tixntox

I recently found these pics of some more of my "hobbies"!



UK/Japanese artwork/livery by yours truly!



Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk

Just found the earliest photo of me on a bike...taking part in the 1985 Banbury Run on a 1926 BSA 1000cc Vtwin. They nearly didn't let me take part --- in those days, all bikes were inspected on the day before being allowed to participate. The officials were amazed that my bike had got through the MOT as there was no horn and no rear chainguard.; while they were prepared to overlook the latter, no way could a ride without a horn...luckily, there is always a large autojumnle on Banbury Run days, so managed to buy a cheap'n'cheapful pushbike bulb horn and clamp it to the handlebars --- you can see it in the photo.

This was my first vintage bike restoration (nothing like being dropped in at the deep end!) and it was all a bit of a rush to make the 1985 Banbury Run closing date for applications etc. So I had no time to find a suitable rearchain guard, or get the copper pipes nickel plated etc. About a year later, I bought an original BSA sidecar chassis for it and then made the side car body....second photo. Sadly, I sold this combo in a few years later....wish I still had it.


----------



## tixntox

............... and for those of us who have grails other than just watches:-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/motoring/20523/lot-watch-isle-of-man-tt-winning-vincent-rapide.html

:notworthy: :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk

tixntox said:


> ............... and for those of us who have grails other than just watches:-
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/motoring/20523/lot-watch-isle-of-man-tt-winning-vincent-rapide.html
> 
> :notworthy: :thumbup:
> 
> Mike


Wasn't it you Mike that used to own a Vincent? :huh:


----------



## tixntox

Silver Hawk said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............... and for those of us who have grails other than just watches:-
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/motoring/20523/lot-watch-isle-of-man-tt-winning-vincent-rapide.html
> 
> :notworthy: :thumbup:
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it you Mike that used to own a Vincent? :huh:
Click to expand...

I had a 500 Comet (single).



The Rapide is twice the fun! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Flycaster

BMW R1200GS TC, been to Europe 10 times, now fancy something very different this year, oh 2014 here we come


----------



## tixntox

Anybody want to buy my children?

I need to buy one of these:-






Mike


----------



## luckywatch

tixntox said:


> Anybody want to buy my children?
> 
> I need to buy one of these:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


 We could pool are kids and that way buy four. :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk

In the watch world, that would classed as a fake and wouldn't be allowed on this Forum. Why did they have to call it an SS 100 :wallbash: ?

I think it looks awful compared to the original...especially the back end.

The one-and-only Brough Superior SS 100:


----------



## luckywatch

Lawrence of Arabia would probably argue with you.


----------



## BondandBigM

Silver Hawk said:


> In the watch world, that would classed as a fake and wouldn't be allowed on this Forum. Why did they have to call it an SS 100 :wallbash: ?


Interesting point. Presumably a company has bought the name or license to it and reinvented the product ??? Does that make it a fake. Similar things have been done in the watch world, Smiths brand for example, are those fakes ?? Numerous old motor marques continually get the same treatment as well.

http://www.broughsuperiormotorcycles.com/


----------



## Wookie_66

Zx6-r j2 in green of course


----------



## Daddy2Coull

my current bike


----------



## Faze

Bit slow here, so here's a arty farty photo of my Kawasaki Z650 to kick it off again :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire

I started a Moto GP thread on here a while ago, but seem to be talking to myself! Feel free to contribute guys.


----------

